# Man purse



## Randy (Dec 7, 2009)

If you carry this is for you.  I got it this past weekend and have fallen in love with it.  Very well designed and made.


http://www.511tactical.com/browse/H...ack/D/30100/P/1:100:10000:10900:10905/I/56037


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Dec 7, 2009)

Hmmm a "murse"


----------



## red tail (Dec 7, 2009)

That has got you all over it Randy!


----------



## Bobby Jackson (Dec 7, 2009)

No way.
And i will laugh outloud at the man i see carrying one..


----------



## robertyb (Dec 7, 2009)

Did you get the push pack or the carry pistol pouch?


----------



## Randy (Dec 7, 2009)

The Push Pack and I bought the pistol pouch to go in the pocket.


----------

